# Leaving Country while resident card is being renewed



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

I have to renew my resident card and the most convenient time in mid December. However, I am leaving Japan for Christmas. Am I able to apply for the extension and leave the country while it is being processed? I have had problems in the past while renewing my student visa in Australia and leaving on holiday. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't think it should matter. They don't keep your card or your passport when you put in the application for extension and, once the application is accepted, you should be OK until Immigration has finished their processing. I've never tried to leave Japan and come back under those circumstances but I can't think of any reason why you couldn't. Be sure to mention that to the person who accepts your application, just in case they need to make a special notation to smooth your way through the checks at the airport.


----------



## jessicalees (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I was able to contact immigration and they confirmed it is not a problem. 

Cheers again.


----------

